# ARC mania Collection...



## qarawol (Jan 13, 2008)

Pictures of my ARC mania collection









SF-V (3 x CR123 Prototype) 3 level with beacon
SF-V (4 x CR123) x qty 4 (one, 3 level with beacon)
SF III Combat Grip Body
Mega Extreme Bare Alum (1 x CR123 Prototype) WOW!
Maxlite Extreme
Maxlite II
Maxlite AA
Extreme II Rebel
Extreme II SSC P4 x qty 2
Extreme Micro HA 
Extreme Micro Bare Alum x qty 2 (one super rare)
Extreme III Rebel
Extreme III SSC P4 (non marked, semi prototype)
Extreme III SSC P4 (Prototype)



Having been modded, sporting the ARC mania TTM's or replacement LED's...









Njoy...


----------



## 9volt (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 14, 2008)

Whats in that KL2 head?


----------



## qarawol (Jan 14, 2008)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Whats in that KL2 head?



Per LZ's post...

"Kato machined an inner heatsink that incorporated a centering groove to mate to the modded McR38 reflector.

The converter is an ROF, with an input range of Vf to 12 V. Multifunctions include low, medium, high, blink, fast blink, marker, strobe, wave, hi/low, heartbeat and SOS. LED current on high is 950 mA.

The converter is sealed inside the LE module, and Mike added electronic reverse polarity protection.

LED is a Seoul P4 USW0H."


Njoy...


----------



## houtex (Jan 15, 2008)

Very nice. I've always wanted a Maxlite AA or extreme. I'll get one sooner or later.


----------



## luxlunatic (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Monolith (Jan 18, 2008)

No superbirds.......???


----------



## sorgun (Apr 8, 2008)

Just got hold of an Extreme II:twothumbs. Modded it with a titanium bezel. I just love it. It is a Rebel of the earlier type that doesn't have holes in the phospher which were the best ones ever made.





Gunnar


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 9, 2008)

oh man i love this Superflashlights...


----------



## Rob187 (Apr 14, 2008)

Beautiful collection there. I'm jealous!


----------



## Darkseeker (Apr 23, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## karlthev (Apr 23, 2008)

These are nice collections. I am a collector of most of MJ's classics and I'd sure like to see some of them come around again--in updated electronics!


Karl


----------



## Edwood (Apr 23, 2008)

Will hopefully be joining the "Club" soon.


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 24, 2008)

and which light will you own?


----------



## qarawol (Jan 2, 2009)

Just imagine, back in September of 2007 my measly ARC mania collection looked like this...








Now it has grown to this...





Two UBER RARE BLACK SF-V's, a proto Mega Micro, MJ's 1st Flashlight and a bunch of other limited edition stuff. I NEED HELP!!!!!


Here a close up of Mr. MJ's first Flashlight...













Now if this collection keeps going at the rate it has been... I don't even want to think about it.


Njoy...


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jan 2, 2009)

:twothumbs


Nice collection you have there!



Benny


----------



## toby_pra (Jan 5, 2009)

That a very impressive collection! OMG!!!


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jan 6, 2009)

How many of the combat-grip style SFIII's were produced?


----------



## loszabo (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry, for bumping up this thread, but can somebody please explain to me the difference between ARC Mania and MJP. Are those made in Japan or USA?

Very confused, but willing to learn more about ARC Mania... :thinking:

(I just ordered my first ARC Mania on Lighthound.)


----------



## toby_pra (Mar 10, 2010)

There is no difference...

This is one and the same. Mike Jordan is the person behind Arc Mania
and MJP. MJP means Mike Jordan Prodcuts. :thumbsup:


----------



## loszabo (Mar 10, 2010)

toby_pra said:


> There is no difference...
> 
> This is one and the same. Mike Jordan is the person behind Arc Mania
> and MJP. MJP means Mike Jordan Prodcuts. :thumbsup:



I guess as google-ing Mike Jordan for flashlights is nearly impossible, Arc Mania was "invented"...


----------



## gswitter (Mar 10, 2010)

loszabo said:


> Are those made in Japan or USA?


The machining and anodizing is generally done in USA. Hand assembly of final components is done by Mike in Japan.


----------



## loszabo (Mar 10, 2010)

gswitter said:


> The machining and anodizing is generally done in USA. Hand assembly of final components is done by Mike in Japan.



I'm already sold! :candle:

Thanks all, I got it now...


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 15, 2010)

My entire Arc Mania collection consists of an LED drop-in for the Maglite Solitaire. Nothing wrong with Arc Mania flashlights. Just a little out of my reach in terms of money. Pic of my pewter Solitaire where the drop-in lives.


----------



## loszabo (Mar 25, 2010)

Ordered my second Extreme III (XP-G) today.


----------



## duro (Aug 23, 2011)

Just saw a thread about arc mania trying to dupe people into buying his new light with a 300 dollar mark up. His new light is a production light by the way......................

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?284800-%26%239608%3B%26%239608%3B-SCAM-%26%239608%3B%26%239608%3B-15-watt-Ostar-LED-bicycle-light-%26%239608%3B%26%239608%3B-SCAM-%26%239608%3B%26%239608%3B


----------



## toby_pra (Aug 23, 2011)

Why this link? This is already known to all embers here, because of the sticky...


----------

